
Google's BBR fixes TCP's dirty little secret - yarapavan
http://everythingsysadmin.com/2017/07/googles-bbr.html
======
yarapavan
The original announcement - [https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2017/07/TCP-
BBR-congest...](https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2017/07/TCP-BBR-
congestion-control-comes-to-GCP-your-Internet-just-got-faster.html)

